# Paypal scam



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Another scam 
Recieved this morning, supposed to be from paypal, several mistakes one is supposedly charging me in GBP

Begin forwarded message:
From: PayPalReceipt <[email protected]>
Subject: PPID0D8574F1 Payment Purchase Transaction
Date: 18. April 2017 at 12:40:45 GMT+2
To: 
Dear ,

We've requested 22.78 GBP from your bank to cover the purchase you've made on 18 April 2017.
You chose to pay after delivery, so the payment will be scheduled for 24 April 2017.

The money has been requested from your Bank account Plc x-8717 today.
It will then take 3 working days for the payment to be debited.

If we don't receive the money from your bank account, we'll request the money from your backup funding source - your credit/debit card.

Issues with this transaction?
If you didn't made this purchase or if you think some one else has access to your PayPal account cancel this order immediately.

Review or cancel at : http://wsignin.locale-59t.tranzaction.snoas.com

Please do not reply to this email.
This mailbox is not monitored and you will not receive a response.

Copyright © 1999-2016 PayPal. All rights reserved.

PayPal (Europe) S.à r.l. et Cie, S.C.A.
Société en Commandite par Actions
Registered Office: 22-24 Boulevard Royal, L-2449, Luxembourg
RCS Luxembourg B 118 349


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Most obvious one:

From: PayPalReceipt <[email protected]>

Look no further than the sending address in plain text, NOT the HTML cover.

Peter


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

and another obvious one:

Review or cancel at : http://wsignin.locale-59t.tranzaction.snoas.com

just delete them Jan - I get loads and do that


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you both, yes I deleted it more or less staight away and then deleted it from trash as well.
Jan


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

You can forward them to spoof @ PayPal. I get lots so just send them on and then delete.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

[email protected]

We use a text-only email client, and also Mailwasher Pro to look at emails before they come down from the servers.

Peter


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

listerdiesel said:


> [email protected]
> 
> We use a text-only email client, and also Mailwasher Pro to look at emails before they come down from the servers.
> 
> Peter


You know all about computers Peter, I know next to nothing and wouldn´t know how you do that. :frown2:
Jan


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I use them, Jan, I am not a computer 'expert' in any way at all.

Mailwasher is a programme made by Firetrust in New Zealand. It lets you view emails on your ISP's main server, look at the content, delete them if necessary and blacklist them.

http://www.firetrust.com

You can also blacklist an email sender so that in future they are pre-tagged when they come in. Emails from known good sources can be tagged as 'friend'.

I find it a very useful tool and use it at home and at the factory.

Because my email is posted on many sites in clear text, I do get a fair bit of spam email, so Mailwasher is very handy.

You can set most email readers to 'Text Only'.

Peter


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

listerdiesel said:


> I use them, Jan, I am not a computer 'expert' in any way at all.
> 
> Mailwasher is a programme made by Firetrust in New Zealand. It lets you view emails on your ISP's main server, look at the content, delete them if necessary and blacklist them.
> 
> ...


Whats an email reader ? 
I´m the only one who reads my emails :laugh:
Jan


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Email reader or email client, whatever you use to view emails and write new ones.

Here's an example of Mailwasher in action, in text-only mode:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
To verify the actual transit status of your shipment, click on the tracking link below.
Shipment Details
From: Ford House
Tracking Number: 9QZJ85882213992559 [Links to ht://setpieceevents.co.uk/UPS__Ship__Notification__Tracking__Number__4YFZ880241530914967/]
Number of Packages: 3
Scheduled Delivery: 19/04/2017
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

This is a spoof UPS Shipping email, the Tracking Number hides the address shown after it, but you don't see that if you are viewing in HTML, you only see the tracking number itself.

Tracking Number: 9QZJ85882213992559

[Links to hp://setpieceevents.co.uk/UPS__Ship__Notification__Tracking__Number__4YFZ880241530914967/]

That's where Mailwasher is useful as you can immediately see the false details and determine that it is a spam email, or worse.

I have modified the url's so they are not active.

Peter


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> I use them, Jan, I am not a computer 'expert' in any way at all.
> 
> Mailwasher is a programme made by Firetrust in New Zealand. It lets you view emails on your ISP's main server, look at the content, delete them if necessary and blacklist them.
> 
> ...


Thanks Peter.
You can also do all that in AOL and more. But people rubbish AOL all the time.

Ray.:surprise:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

correct me if I'm wrong but Mailwasher is a paid for program in addition to your ISP mail? for most personal users, their mail provider (Gmail, Hotmail etc) should offer a good spam blocker that catches spam at their servers and before it reaches your PC. Google and Gmail are very good at this so the amount of actual phishing type spam I get on my Gmail accounts (business and personal domains) is very very small and is usually easily identifiable.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Thanks Peter.
> You can also do all that in AOL and more. But people rubbish AOL all the time.
> 
> Ray.:surprise:


Also a long term AOL user since the 90s Ray. But ONLY use them as a mail server these days. As to their browser I only use that occasionally to delve back into email ancient history.

Mail server though as you say excellent as spam filter.

Dick


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I get about 3 a week
The main thing to remember is, as will Ebay also, and indeed any scam mail from banks as well. The scammers do not know your name but Paypal, Ebay, all the banks etc DO know your name. So just look out for Dear Ebayer, Dear Paypal member, Dear Customer etc THOSE ARE SCAMMERS. I always forward these emails to the company they are pretending to be, and I always receive a reply thanking me for doing so. It helps them track the theiving scumbags down.

DJM


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

fatbuddha said:


> correct me if I'm wrong but Mailwasher is a paid for program in addition to your ISP mail? for most personal users, their mail provider (Gmail, Hotmail etc) should offer a good spam blocker that catches spam at their servers and before it reaches your PC. Google and Gmail are very good at this so the amount of actual phishing type spam I get on my Gmail accounts (business and personal domains) is very very small and is usually easily identifiable.


Yes, but ISP's don't offer the same functionality as Mailwasher, so it really depends how much mail you get and how much needs segregating at the server, rather than reaching your PC.

Mine are all the paid-for 'Pro' versions.

I have a Gmail account, and agree that it is very effective as far as spam email, but my email address is a pop3 account that I have held since the early 1990's, and while I could use Gmail for that, I am not comfortable with Google's 'We rule The World' attitude to the web and prefer to control some things myself.

Peter


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

listerdiesel said:


> Yes, but ISP's don't offer the same functionality as Mailwasher, so it really depends how much mail you get and how much needs segregating at the server, rather than reaching your PC.
> 
> Mine are all the paid-for 'Pro' versions.
> 
> ...


we run our business e-mail on Google's G-Suite (was Google for Business) using our own domain name and IMAP connections (so we can easily get mail anywhere) and I have to say that it's very very good, relatively inexpensive, and does a great job of blocking spam. most of the guff we get is promo stuff from companies trying to flog us some service or another, and if they annoy me enough, I'll mark them as spam so they get dumped into the spam box subsequently and can just do a mass delete when needed. as for phishing type spam - incredibly little on the business side compared to my personal one (also my domain) so Google may be running stronger spam screening for business use.

I've used POP3 in the past (when we had a Demon account) and I agree, that you can have some control, but there were other frustrations with POP that made us switch and at the time Google plans were great, and in my view still are. Yes - a lot of people don't like Google as they have got into every crack known to the internet, but personally I don't have any big issues with them.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

All this is way above my head, I´ll just do as you said to start with, send them to paypal or ebay whoever it happens to be, too late this time it has gone never to be seen again.
Jan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

fatbuddha said:


> we run our business e-mail on Google's G-Suite (was Google for Business) using our own domain name and IMAP connections (so we can easily get mail anywhere) and I have to say that it's very very good, relatively inexpensive, and does a great job of blocking spam. most of the guff we get is promo stuff from companies trying to flog us some service or another, and if they annoy me enough, I'll mark them as spam so they get dumped into the spam box subsequently and can just do a mass delete when needed. as for phishing type spam - incredibly little on the business side compared to my personal one (also my domain) so Google may be running stronger spam screening for business use.
> 
> I've used POP3 in the past (when we had a Demon account) and I agree, that you can have some control, but there were other frustrations with POP that made us switch and at the time Google plans were great, and in my view still are. Yes - a lot of people don't like Google as they have got into every crack known to the internet, but personally I don't have any big issues with them.


Hosted Exchange is the way to go now either on its own or as part of Office 365 for business. Its brilliant. Virtually no spam and all your devices are updated immediately. If I make a diary entry in Outlook or on any other device it appears immediately across them all, Mrs D can see them as well on her account. If you get the Office 365 business account as well you can download 5 copies of office on 5 devices per account as well. Overkill for personal use probably but its the way to go over Pop3 or Imap now for business.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

barryd said:


> Hosted Exchange is the way to go now either on its own or as part of Office 365 for business. Its brilliant. Virtually no spam and all your devices are updated immediately. *If I make a diary entry in Outlook or on any other device it appears immediately across them all*, Mrs D can see them as well on her account. If you get the Office 365 business account as well you can download 5 copies of office on 5 devices per account as well. Overkill for personal use probably but its the way to go over Pop3 or Imap now for business.


same goes for Google G-suite - it syncs across all devices and for whoever is linked to that program.

we can't use Office365 in the biz as we need each PC to have access to an installed copy of Word - not a cloud based version - due to the specialist database we use. we can however collaborate on GSuite calendar, spreadsheets and anything else that doesn't need Word. me and Mrs FB use Google Keep to share notes and lists rather than keep separate copies.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You don´t mind if I leave you to talk amongst yourselves do you :grin2: I am completely lost in all this techi talk.








Jan


----------

